# Best tracks for asphalt plowing



## TSIJIM (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi all,

Long time lurker first time poster. My question is what would be superior for plowing asphalt that seems to be glazed over a lot of the time? Terex pt100/110 or a Bobcat T770 with roller suspension and polar treads? I understand the MTL will be superior in "dry snow" but what about glazed asphalt? Will the polar treads on a suspended undercarriage CTL outperform the MTL on the glaze? I currently use an A-300 (with a poor tire choice, extreme duty block tread) and a combination of 96" snow bucket, 10' Boss SK pusher, and a Bobcat SBX240 high flow blower. I love the A-300 but want the year round versatility of the large track machine for summer work on the acreage and occasionally running a mulcher for personal use. This old post has been the most informative so far https://www.plowsite.com/threads/camoplast-sd-ctl-tracks.158751/ 
I was hoping someone could give an experience with a polar or camso SD tracks on a bobcat suspended undercarriage machine. Also is the new bobcat suspension design any superior for traction compared to the old style.

Thanks!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

@plow4beer


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TSIJIM said:


> I was hoping someone could give an experience with a polar or camso SD tracks on a bobcat suspended undercarriage machine.


We've burned through one set of PolarTracs on our T650. (Got it right this time Mike...lol)

They worked great, no complaints other than the lifespan...a little over one season.

Bought a set of Camso this winter due to the Polars being racing slicks (but still able to plow). These work equally as well, maybe better? Can't really say for sure as the Polars were truly slicks so comparing them to a brand new set isn't really fair. I did a little bit of a review someplace, not sure which thread.



TSIJIM said:


> Also is the new bobcat suspension design any superior for traction compared to the old style.


Never plowed with the old style, but holy carp are they smoother. Very nice improvement.

I don't think you'll go wrong with either set, it is kind of a money thing.

plow4beer has far more experience than I do, and I took my recommendations from him. But the above is based on real life experience.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> @plow4beer


I'm kinda hurt you didn't mention me...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm kinda hurt you didn't mention me...


I didn't know you'd switched to Camso's.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I didn't know you'd switched to Camso's.


Well now I'm really hurt...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well now I'm really hurt...


You have feelings to hurt?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

on point guys...you can check each other's feelings via private message

thanks


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Any track will slip on icy asphalt. The smaller the lugs though, the better they will be though;just like tires - the more dping, the better the traction is. I have an ASV PT- 50 with the oem ASV tracks, which are more like bands versus blocked lugs. They are great in snow. On icy asphalt, they slip easily so I either throttle down a bit or blow/push the snow heading downhill. 

My neighbor has a tracked Bobcat - T190 I think. Heavier than my ASV, but it has the largde blocked lugs for the track pattern. I drive it once and it was terrible - not much traction even in snow. I’m sure I’d get better with it over time, but it was a big differrnce from the ASV tread traction.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

TSIJIM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Long time lurker first time poster. My question is what would be superior for plowing asphalt that seems to be glazed over a lot of the time? Terex pt100/110 or a Bobcat T770 with roller suspension and polar treads? I understand the MTL will be superior in "dry snow" but what about glazed asphalt? Will the polar treads on a suspended undercarriage CTL outperform the MTL on the glaze? I currently use an A-300 (with a poor tire choice, extreme duty block tread) and a combination of 96" snow bucket, 10' Boss SK pusher, and a Bobcat SBX240 high flow blower. I love the A-300 but want the year round versatility of the large track machine for summer work on the acreage and occasionally running a mulcher for personal use. This old post has been the most informative so far https://www.plowsite.com/threads/camoplast-sd-ctl-tracks.158751/
> I was hoping someone could give an experience with a polar or camso SD tracks on a bobcat suspended undercarriage machine. Also is the new bobcat suspension design any superior for traction compared to the old style.
> ...


For your first question, neither, unless your running studs. But a CTL w/polars would be very close to an ASV for traction in those conditions.

Any roller suspension bobcat is much better than non-roller suspended bobcat for comfort & traction when doing snow work. The newer version is better, but not enough to say there's a significant difference. Polar tracks completely change the machine...Hands down best track for CTL's doing snow work. I would put camso sd as the next best thing and can be used yr round....MarkO got screwed on his polars(bad set), or he had an idiot operator...only 2 possible explanations.

Terex/ASV have an extremely high cost of operation due to track system, far less dealer support as a whole, & the cabs are probably the loudest & most outdated of any brand out there. Other than a very smooth ride at higher speeds, and an extremely low psi, I'm honestly surprised they are still around.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> on point guys...you can check each other's feelings via private message
> thanks


Best post of the thread thus far...is it wrong that it makes me laugh...


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Btw, my posts are based on real life experiences....this includes anthying I’ve posted regarding snow work, concrete, and/or beer drinking


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> Btw, my posts are based on real life experiences....this includes anthying I've posted regarding snow work, concrete, and/or beer drinking


K


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

plow4beer said:


> Btw, my posts are based on real life experiences....this includes anthying I've posted regarding snow work, concrete, and/or beer drinking


Any thoughts on a Kubota SVL75. We are looking at a new one.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

plow4beer said:


> Best post of the thread thus far...is it wrong that it makes me laugh...


Where you been besides being all gooned up on beer?? Been a while,


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

FredG said:


> Where you been besides being all gooned up on beer?? Been a while,


Biiiiiiiiizzzeeeeeee


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Any thoughts on a Kubota SVL75. We are looking at a new one.


I have Limited time running a couple new ones, but they seem alright. Locally, prices for them are similar to bobcat & Cat, and dealer support (again locally) isn't the best imo.

Fillbilly just bought one and likes it...I shared my thoughts on them, briefly, in that thread


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Any thoughts on a Kubota SVL75. We are looking at a new one.


Kinda one of those things, where if the price and support are that good, your fine. I wouldnt say they are a bad machine by any means..I just didn't feel the fit & finish, and comfort, were on par with a comparably priced bobcat or cat


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

"........


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Any thoughts on a Kubota SVL75. We are looking at a new one.


I posted this somewhere else too, rented two 75 wheeled machine this year. I am going to end up buying them this month I think. The luxury feel of my Bobcat is certainly not there but the price comparison between the two is not even close. Kubota's started every time this Winter at times the Bobcat needed a jump... I think they are very well built solid machines, just don't have the finer things higher priced machines give you...


----------

